
Six security vulnerabilities from a year of HackerOne - nestlequ1k
https://flexport.engineering/six-vulnerabilities-from-a-year-of-hackerone-808d8bfa0014
======
dmnd
Fun fact: dangerouslySetInnerHtml was almost going to be called
insertXssVulnerabilityHere.

I wonder if vulnerability #2 from the post would still have happened if the
name was that blatant.

------
khana
That one about _blank hrefs - Good one! Thank you.

